# Forgefiend Autocannons or Ectoplasma



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

So i am gonna be getting a Forgefiend soon and i cant decide if i want to attempt to magnetize the model that way i can swap things out or if i want to just set it up and leave it that way. All of my models to date are not magnetized as i well havent quite got up the nerve to try and do it. Part of me wishes that i could have an ectoplasma cannon and a hades autocannon (and yes i know i can take the head option but i want the head to stay a head not a gun) so which do you guys think is better, if you only had to pick one of the options?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I would always go with magnetizing the model. The reason for it is simple; What looks good on paper might not be the best when you actually use it in game.

Besides in this case, I could find a use for both setups - It depends what you want to use the forgefiend for and what you want to accomplish. If you magentize it you can experiment and find your best setup - If you glue it, you only got that one option and have to make it work.

Flexibility always trumphs in the end


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, i've found out that, when i play a forgefiend, if something gets in 24" range its often too late. They have worked good for me, but only as a long range support. having to rely on a 24" weapon is not the best way to use them, imo. they die too easily, and are pretty much useless (if opponents is wise) for the first two turns. slow, short range, easily disabled (AV12, c'mon...) i try to use them from the first shooting phase to get back my points. Shure AP 2 is great, but if you are so needy of AP2 go Obliterators. My two cents.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

i use the hades autocannons and swap in the plasma head this way you have the heaped fire at range from the autocannons and if it gets to close you have the plasma cannon if needed. the autocannon has 4 shots each so a total of 8 as opposed to the one shot plasma cannons and it's a small blast so it can scatter and miss altogether. so i prefer the hades autocannons.


----------

